# HP C4380 printer says "print cartridge(s) missing or not detected"



## AdamB1978 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello

I've been getting this error message from my printer and not been able to fix it. Have tried:
- using new cartridges
- turning off and on(!)
- wiping the copper contact things on the back of the cartridge
- wiping ink of the spongey things below where the cartridge sits

It still says the message....and am not inclined to buy another cartridge in case the printer is toast....anyone have an idea for fixing it?!?!?
Thanks

Adam


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Is it using genuine HP cartridges? if not, see my reply to this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f109/ink-cartridge-not-recognized-537348.html


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you printer is toasted. As I have remembered, manufacturing date for this product was from 2007 or 2008. Replace the printer since you have done most of the steps.


----------

